# Help i.d.



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

This bird sat on my patio for the longest time today, don't know if it flew into the window or what, but i've never seen one like it before. As usual my bird books have disappeared, anyone know what it is? Thanks.


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

Looks like a youngster so the colors might be off?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin49098 (Oct 31, 2009)

Looks like a woodpecker.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

looks like a downy woodpecker
http://www.discoverlife.org/nh/tx/Vertebrata/Aves/Picidae/images/Picoides_480x640.jpg


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

UNCLE AL said:


> This bird sat on my patio for the longest time today, don't know if it flew into the window or what, but i've never seen one like it before. As usual my bird books have disappeared, anyone know what it is? Thanks.


May be a ladder back woodpecker.




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

female downy woodpecker


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

As small as the bird was I think it was a young woodpecker. The whole family was at the feeder today. Thanks for all the replys


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Boardman Brookies said:


> female downy woodpecker


----------

